# Color SONAR/GPS discussion



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Okay. I won't do this until spring, but would like to do some research now and you guys are the best at good advice. I have my fishing/pontoon on 150 acre Lake Tomahawk and it stays at the dock instead of a trailer.

I have a Lowrance X-75 on the console and a Hummingbird color on the bow what i use when I use the electric trolling motor. I might have some discretionary funds next spring and am thinking about replacing the Lowrance with a high-end color SONAR and GPS. I presently have an older Garmin GPS mounted and use it to mark fishing spots.

Does it pay to have a SONAR/GPS combo on a 150 acre lake? I doubt anyone sells maping software for this lake. Still, the GPS is really neat to find structure. I sure will appreciate and suggestions, comments, etc. Brace yourselves as I'll probably have some questions.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i cant imagine why you would NEED a color gps on a 150 acre lake...(now if you just WANT one go for it!) expecially knowing you already have a garmin that i assume works just fine...save your "discretionary funds" and maybee upgrade your rods/reels...my .02 worth...


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

wave warrior said:


> i cant imagine why you would NEED a color gps on a 150 acre lake...(now if you just WANT one go for it!) expecially knowing you already have a garmin that i assume works just fine...save your "discretionary funds" and maybee upgrade your rods/reels...my .02 worth...


It's like the guns in my safe. The wife says "How many guns do you need?" Need has nothing to do with it.

The hand held Garmin is pretty old, but I might just get a new SONAR without the GPS and get another hand-held.


----------

